# brute billet gas cap?



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

does anybody have or know of anybody running a billet gas cap on their brute force? i have looked and looked but can not find anything i tried under kfx700 also any help would be appreciated!


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

this is the first I've heard of it....sorry wish I could help but I am interested in this...


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

i have seen one but the guy bought the brute with it on it so he had no idea where it came from... i wonder if one for a teryx would fit? might have to try that!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I think the guy who sells them is on kawieriders


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Try Rubberdowncustoms he sells them . does nice work and is a sponsor on here also . :bigok:


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for the help im fixin to give him a call


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The Rubberdown one doesnt fit the brute, unless he's made a change since last year.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

I looked up the oem part numbers, comparing an 07 kfx 700 to my 2012 brute and the part numbers were the same, 51049. So should be able to buy one for kfx 700 and should fit the brute, guess I will try it out


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

2011 Brute Force 750i
Tag Part Number Discription. Price
51049	51049-1128 CAP-TANK,FUEL $34.79	

2009 KFX 700
Tag Part Number Discription. Price
51049	51049-1128 CAP-TANK,FUEL $34.79 


They are indeed the same.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, so that opens up alot of options now, decisions decisions lol. These places should list brute force as well considering they are the same.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

A lot of the billet KFX ones have the vents on top though.. Im looking for just a plain billet cap with a nice clean cut, but with no holes or vent lines.


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent you a pm, bottom of the page is a blingstar polished aluminum gas cap with no vent. Only one I have found so far without a vent


----------



## 13brute650sra (May 2, 2014)

*Throw back.*

I know its been a while, anybody still offer a custom cap for the brutes?


----------

